
How to run a team focused on crisis prevention - hadard
https://www.hadardor.com/crisis-prevention-team
======
hadard
It's really hard to measure the impact of preventing crises from happening.
Even harder to prioritize this work against growth

I helped build a team at Lyft focused on this. Wrote up my learnings

